# Name the OTP of the user above you



## From The Uncanny Valley (Sep 4, 2017)

Lolcow pairings are fine


----------



## ES 148 (Sep 4, 2017)

As is customary, the user below me would totally have a great dynamic with CWC.


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Sep 4, 2017)

Michael J. Hirtes and Anthony Logatto.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Sep 4, 2017)

Terra and Beast Boy reeeeeeee


----------



## MistressCaridad (Sep 4, 2017)

Marjan Siklic and Mike Coombs. Bonus points for Danny "Ketchup" Mikolajczak as Mikey's side hoe.


----------



## ES 148 (Sep 4, 2017)

Felonious Gru and Kevin the Minion.


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 4, 2017)

That chick from The Ring that you shouldn't save and Chucky.


----------



## Chris did nothing wrong (Sep 4, 2017)

Charlie Meadows/Walter Sobchak


----------



## HY 140 (Sep 4, 2017)

shub nigerrath and cthulu


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Sep 4, 2017)

Numbuh Four and Moe from Three Stooges


----------



## ES 148 (Sep 4, 2017)

two steven universe characters i dunno


----------



## HY 140 (Sep 4, 2017)

self inserts themselves with various creepypasta characters


----------



## SomethingWittyandBadass (Sep 4, 2017)

God I can see this guy getting yaoi pairings with fucking Transmen.


----------



## IV 445 (Sep 4, 2017)

his hand and himself


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Sep 4, 2017)

Miss Piggy and Porky Pig


----------



## ES 148 (Sep 4, 2017)

Captain Falcon and Falco.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Sep 4, 2017)

The Predator and the Xenomorph.


----------



## Somar (Sep 4, 2017)

Freddy and Jason


----------



## Black Waltz (Sep 4, 2017)

Madoka and Sayaka


----------



## Ntwadumela (Sep 4, 2017)

That SasuNaru shit weebs obsess over


----------



## ___- (Sep 4, 2017)

A suicide bomber and 72 virgins.


----------



## Reynard (Sep 7, 2017)

The entire cast of Boku no Piku.


----------



## Florence (Sep 7, 2017)

IWC and a banhammer.


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Sep 7, 2017)

Sora and Axel


----------



## Black Waltz (Sep 7, 2017)

Donatello and April


----------



## Ntwadumela (Sep 7, 2017)

Cloud and Sephiroth


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Sep 7, 2017)

Kovu and Kiara (but wants to keep Kovu for himself)


----------



## Somar (Sep 7, 2017)

Usopp and Kaya


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Sep 8, 2017)

Kero and Spinel


----------



## Reynard (Sep 8, 2017)

The entire case of One Piece with each other.


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Sep 9, 2017)

Georgette and Tito.


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Sep 9, 2017)

Shrek and Shadow the Hedgehog


----------



## D. Sweatshirt (Sep 10, 2017)

Kari Kamiya said:


> Shrek and Shadow the Hedgehog



Shrek and Cory.


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Sep 10, 2017)

a sweatshirt and some sweatpants.


----------



## Reynard (Sep 10, 2017)

Fox and Falco.


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Sep 10, 2017)

Toriyasu and Chu Chu


----------



## HY 140 (Sep 10, 2017)

TK and Kari


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Sep 10, 2017)

Justin Bieber and One Direction (as in, the entire band)


----------



## Reynard (Sep 10, 2017)

Slippy and Peppy.



Kari Kamiya said:


> Toriyasu and Chu Chu
> 
> View attachment 277826


You didn't even get a picture of him as a cat.  And you think you know furries.


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Sep 10, 2017)

Does just posting a picture count?


----------



## Somar (Sep 10, 2017)

Gendou and Wally Gator


----------



## Reynard (Sep 10, 2017)

Any incestuous shota ship in anime.


----------



## UnderwaterUnderworld (Sep 10, 2017)

Reynard said:


> Any incestuous shota ship in anime.


Oliver from Oliver and company x Simba


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Sep 10, 2017)

Ecco the Dolphin and Aqua Man.


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Sep 10, 2017)

Themself and JUSTINBAILEY


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Sep 10, 2017)

Gendo Ikari and his Adam-infused hand


----------



## Reynard (Sep 11, 2017)

Renamon and Impmon


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Sep 11, 2017)

Drarry


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Sep 11, 2017)

Revolver Ocelot and Big Boss.


----------



## Somar (Sep 11, 2017)

Falco and Slippy


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Sep 12, 2017)

Fortran and 7 GRAND DAD.


----------



## Reynard (Sep 12, 2017)

Fox and Wolf.


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Sep 12, 2017)

Captain Keoteo and Lt. Vixen


----------



## Lackadaisy (Sep 12, 2017)

IWC x Asterisk


----------



## Somar (Sep 12, 2017)

Daisy Duck X Princess Daisy


----------



## HY 140 (Sep 12, 2017)

madoka and homura


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Sep 12, 2017)

Mr. Saturn and Buzz Buzz


----------



## Somar (Mar 22, 2018)

Kari and Usopp


----------



## Florence (Mar 22, 2018)

Null x Katsu


----------



## TheClorax (Mar 22, 2018)

Tumblr x 4Chan


----------



## Somar (Mar 22, 2018)

Ridley x Goku


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Mar 24, 2018)

Card Captor Sakura x Yugi Muto


----------



## Reynard (Apr 17, 2018)

Any bara man x Any twink


----------



## Pina Colada (Apr 17, 2018)

Basil x Rattigan.


----------



## TheClorax (Apr 17, 2018)

Encyclopedia Dramatica x KiwiFarms


----------



## Teri-Teri (Apr 17, 2018)

Master Chief x Samus


----------



## Reynard (Apr 17, 2018)

Tachanka x Ash



Pina Colada said:


> Basil x Rattigan.


I never got into ships involving big bara men with other men.  This is fake news!


----------



## scared sheep (Apr 17, 2018)

Tsumiki Miniwa x Amy Rose


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Apr 17, 2018)

Toriel x Flowery


----------



## Reynard (Apr 17, 2018)

Null x Null



scared sheep said:


> Tsumiki Miniwa x Amy Rose


Who?


----------



## 8777BB5 (Apr 17, 2018)

Edd from Ed, Edd, n Eddy X Princess Kashmir from The Simpson's


----------



## Somar (Apr 18, 2018)

Iron Man x The Iron Giant


----------



## Reynard (Apr 18, 2018)

Love Live x Idolm@ster


----------



## DietCherry (Apr 18, 2018)

Basil of Bakerstreet X Mrs. Brisby


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Apr 18, 2018)

Coke x Pepsi


----------



## Reynard (Apr 18, 2018)

Chrom x Frederick


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Apr 18, 2018)

Chip x Dale


----------



## Teri-Teri (Apr 19, 2018)

Naruto x Hinata


----------



## Reynard (Apr 19, 2018)

Ash x IQ


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Apr 19, 2018)

Minnie Mouse x Goofy


----------



## Reynard (Apr 19, 2018)

MewTwo x Herself


----------



## Patamong (Apr 19, 2018)

Tom x Jerry


----------



## Gutpuke (Apr 19, 2018)

Goku x Freeza


----------



## Teri-Teri (Apr 21, 2018)

Edward x Winry


----------



## Somar (Apr 21, 2018)

Spyro x Crash


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Apr 22, 2018)

Weeb loli shit X another weeb loli shit


----------



## A Welsh Cake (Apr 22, 2018)

Sonic and Krystal.


----------



## HIVidaBoheme (Apr 22, 2018)

Onision x Amberlynn Reid


----------



## Teri-Teri (Apr 22, 2018)

Tommy x Angelica


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Apr 22, 2018)

Chris-Chan X ADF


----------



## shecameforcwc (Apr 22, 2018)

Crystal x Slippy


----------



## Ceiling Kitten (Apr 22, 2018)

Grandpa x Grandma...?


----------



## Teri-Teri (Apr 23, 2018)

Deku x Tsuyu


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Apr 23, 2018)

Darksydephil X Low Tier God.


----------



## Teri-Teri (Apr 23, 2018)

Amberlynn x Yandev


----------



## HIVidaBoheme (Apr 24, 2018)

Murloc x Jesse McCree


----------



## Hakurei Zero (Apr 24, 2018)

Sonichu x Asperchu.


----------



## Gutpuke (Apr 24, 2018)

Remilia Scarlet x Dracula


----------



## Hakurei Zero (Apr 24, 2018)

Franken Stein x Marie from Soul Eater.


----------



## Teri-Teri (Apr 25, 2018)

Shinichi x Murano


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Apr 25, 2018)

Mike Hawk X Ben Dover


----------



## Icy Arlovskaya (May 11, 2018)

USUK


----------



## HY 140 (May 11, 2018)

blaze the cat X silver the hedgehog


----------



## Memeneeto (May 11, 2018)

Marty McFly X Calvin Candie


----------



## Orc Girls Make Due (May 11, 2018)

Memeneeto said:


> Marty McFly X Calvin Candie


He-ManxSkeletor


----------



## firestoopscience (May 11, 2018)

Pink Diamond x Rose Grandpa


----------



## AnthroFlea180 (May 12, 2018)

Chris Redfield x Leon S. Kennedy


----------

